
Tom’s Essay (2008) - Tomte
https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/09/23/toms-essay/
======
GuiA
_> My daughter also seems to have a knack for technology [...] Sometimes I
will find her recreating Rihanna’s “Umbrella” song, track by track, on
Garageband when she’s bored._

That’s a fun detail - the basic loop for _Umbrella_ is in fact a slowed down
default Garageband sample.

[https://medium.com/micro-chop/rihannas-grammy-award-
winning-...](https://medium.com/micro-chop/rihannas-grammy-award-winning-
umbrella-is-a-garageband-loop-3e1430446363)

------
greenyoda
If you want to listen to "Tom's Diner", here's a performance by Suzanne Vega
(live, 1994; song starts at 1:20):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkYPge6ZKSQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkYPge6ZKSQ)

And the DNA remix:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_2Vpz3fu-Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_2Vpz3fu-Q)

------
sjclemmy
I’ve loved Suzanne Vega’s music since I had her first album on cassette when I
was about 13 years old. I finally got to see her live last year whe she toured
her Solitude Standing album as a 30 year anniversary - she did the whole album
and indeed opened with the A Capella Tom’s Diner.

It’s great to hear how she embraced other people’s versions - she totally
understands the social aspects of ‘song’ and she’s not just ‘in it for the
money’.

------
vco1
The Nick Batt from DNA mentioned in the article is Nick from sonicstate. He
has a youtube channel where he does great reviews of all kinds of synth gear.

~~~
masonic
I _hate_ the DNA cover simply because _it omits the last few lines of the
lyric_... which provide key context to the rest of the song.

------
empath75
It’s a bit of a ramble but it’s an interesting look at how digital technology
impacted an artist who had been focusing on making very analog work.

